# SpeedStream 6520 64 bit driver download



## rnshukul (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys.... I am desperate and looking for Siemens Speedstream 6520 64 bit driver for windows 7. Will appreciate help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless you want to use USB for some reason, you need no drivers. Ethernet is more reliable and will give you faster connections, so I'd forget the USB and just plug the router into the computer using an Ethernet cable.


----------

